# Alaskan Klee Kai or Husky



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

I've been looking into a 4th dog to join our 2 Malamutes and GSDxHusky. I was first thinking of a pure Husky. However, size may be a factor. To be totally honest, I dont trip over the 3 dogs now, but I'm not sure how much room a 4th would take up as we only have a small house.

Anyway, I've been looking at the Alaskan Klee Kai, and think that they are pretty cute. I understand that the KC don't recignise them as a breed yet, so they are little to no help finding anyone breeding them (I also understand that they are about as rare as hens teeth at the moment).
So, anyone know of anywhere breeding them at the moment??

Or, should I bite the bullet and go for a proper Husky?

Either way it's going to take some serious thinking before we decide to have another dog.


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

proper husky :lol2:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

Rain said:


> I've been looking into a 4th dog to join our 2 Malamutes and GSDxHusky. I was first thinking of a pure Husky. However, size may be a factor. To be totally honest, I dont trip over the 3 dogs now, but I'm not sure how much room a 4th would take up as we only have a small house.
> 
> Anyway, I've been looking at the Alaskan Klee Kai, and think that they are pretty cute. I understand that the KC don't recignise them as a breed yet, so they are little to no help finding anyone breeding them (I also understand that they are about as rare as hens teeth at the moment).
> So, anyone know of anywhere breeding them at the moment??
> ...


i would go for the husky but i've not seen the alaskan klee kai and i don't know there needs but because of the breeds u have u know what to expect from a husky and they are stunning dogs.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i say Inuit :mf_dribble:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

in everyones opinion, how much room is "not enough" for an extra dog. As I said, I dont trip over my 3 at the moment, but I dont have a particularly big house...


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

get a chinchou :lol2:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

bowie1125 said:


> get a chinchou :lol2:


How will a pokemon help? lol

seriously, how much space is "too little space"?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i have 5 dogs and live in a 3 bed terraced house and have no probs lol

with which one i would say husky............klee kia are just dwarf versions of huskies experiments thats why they aint recognised by the KC 

i dont really know much about them but never heard anything good about them either they are hard to come across because there is no demand for them really 

I know there were a pair for sale on epuz for nearly a year dunno what happened with them in the end like 

but im biased anyways lol cos i am a husky owner :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Rain said:


> How will a pokemon help? lol
> 
> seriously, how much space is "too little space"?


the RSPCA inspector that came out to me said they dont need all the space in the world as long as all of their requirements are met eg.......walking, food, roof over their heads and lots of love and affection


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

well, our "house" is a converted ex-army barraks. 2 floors, no loft space.
2 bedrooms, large lounge, fair sized kitchen.
Fair sized garden, with 20 something achers of (secured privatly owned) land for them to all play in.
I dont think we'd be able to house more than 4, but I think a 4th wouldn't be a problem.
The only problems we have at the moment is that the electricians still arn't done with the wiring, so we can't bury the cables, so the dogs can't be let in the garden unless they are on leeds, however, this shouldn't last too much longer.
and the other thing is that our rescue GSDxidiot wasn't house broken when we had her at 6 months, and now at 10 months, she's only just getting there.


BTW, Emma, you're prob the best one to ask what with your little one. How do the adults get on with the little pup, ours are so energetic, I'm actually worried they'd hurt it.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

My big ones are fantastic with pups obviously i have to watch them when bounding about so pups dont get squished lol but my older boys are better with pups than they are adult dogs

It really does amaze me how they know they have to be gentle with the pups and they really are so gentle too 

I could introduce a hundred pups and the boys not bother but if i was to try introduce an older dog Marni wouldnt have it at all


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> My big ones are fantastic with pups obviously i have to watch them when bounding about so pups dont get squished lol but my older boys are better with pups than they are adult dogs
> 
> It really does amaze me how they know they have to be gentle with the pups and they really are so gentle too
> 
> I could introduce a hundred pups and the boys not bother but *if i was to try introduce an older dog Marni wouldnt have it at all*


 
ooh he would, the randy little sod.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> ooh he would, the randy little sod.


LOL apart from Wilow who he constantly wanted to hump hee hee:lol2:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> My big ones are fantastic with pups obviously i have to watch them when bounding about so pups dont get squished lol but my older boys are better with pups than they are adult dogs
> 
> It really does amaze me how they know they have to be gentle with the pups and they really are so gentle too
> 
> I could introduce a hundred pups and the boys not bother but if i was to try introduce an older dog Marni wouldnt have it at all


Thats good to know. We introduced Gaia, my 14 month old malamute to a 12 week od schiperkee puppy, and she was so soft and gentle, and willing to share treats. Yet with anything older than her she is so possessive, and agressive


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

I know a couple of folk who have these dogs and to be honest there is a lot of issues related to them at preesnt. They are experiencing some health problems as well as finding it difficult to set the breed to a standard as there does appear to be a lot of variations within the breeding done here and overseas.

If you're looking for another spitz type dog of small stature but big attitude then why not try a schipperke, 13 inches max to the shoulders buckets of brains and happy to run with just about anything I've kept them with GSD's and Rotties as has my friend who used to breed rotties.


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Hmm I'll keep my mouth shut lol on the schipperke front as someones beaten me to it lol.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Rain said:


> Thats good to know. We introduced Gaia, my 14 month old malamute to a 12 week od schiperkee puppy, and she was so soft and gentle, and willing to share treats. Yet with anything older than her she is so possessive, and agressive


 
I have to say i love mallies hee hee they are adorable an my oldest has mallie in him 

but yeah i find they are fantastic with pups very mothering too towards pups


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Schip said:


> I know a couple of folk who have these dogs and to be honest there is a lot of issues related to them at preesnt. They are experiencing some health problems as well as finding it difficult to set the breed to a standard as there does appear to be a lot of variations within the breeding done here and overseas.
> 
> If you're looking for another spitz type dog of small stature but big attitude then why not try a schipperke, 13 inches max to the shoulders buckets of brains and happy to run with just about anything I've kept them with GSD's and Rotties as has my friend who used to breed rotties.


 
yeah that was the bad things that i had heard about them too, they can come with alot of health issues 

not meaning to sound awful but i know im not the only one that thinks this but in my eyes klee kia are just over expensive muts :lol2: sorry i had to say it :lol2:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Schip said:


> Hmm I'll keep my mouth shut lol on the schipperke front as someones beaten me to it lol.


My best mate has one, and my malamutes have met him several times. However, I'm not so keen on them as I am Huskies.

I'm aware of the breeding standard problems, and the health problems associated with the larger sled dogs, they are something I have devoted a lot of my time over the last 5-6 years to learning about in preparation for my first 2 last year. I have no intention of ever breeding them, they are not going to be shown. the Mals will learn how to sled over the next year.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> yeah that was the bad things that i had heard about them too, they can come with alot of health issues
> 
> not meaning to sound awful but i know im not the only one that thinks this but in my eyes klee kia are just over expensive muts :lol2: sorry i had to say it :lol2:


I think they are pretty mini huskies, but they are just that. mini versions of what I really want.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Rain said:


> I think they are pretty mini huskies, but they are just that. mini versions of what I really want.


yeah they are but still not as nice as real huskies :lol2: but thats just my opinion lol


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

I did toy with the idea of having some a few yrs back with my schipperkes but to be honest I'm a bit of a purist on that front and didn't want to go the route of breeding with them as they are after all just x's

Plus everytime I think and investigate a different breed of dog ie less trouble than my schipperkes - I end up back with the schipperkes anyway so I'll just go white rather than grey and live with them all the same lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL yeah i understand what you mean thats why i dont want to breed as it so much more complicated than people think it is to do it properly there has to be alot of research and reading involved and you have to make sure you find the right 2 dogs to mate too much like hard work for me will stick to saving up and buying my pups :lol2:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL yeah i understand what you mean thats why i dont want to breed as it so much more complicated than people think it is to do it properly there has to be alot of research and reading involved and you have to make sure you find the right 2 dogs to mate too much like hard work for me will stick to saving up and buying my pups :lol2:


My thought exactly. none of mine are for show of breeding, just my own pleasure


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Rain said:


> My thought exactly. none of mine are for show of breeding, just my own pleasure


yeah im there with you on that as mine are purely pets too :flrt:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> yeah im there with you on that as mine are purely pets too :flrt:


though saying that, we did take the mals to a show when they were 6 months, and if there was a "worst dog in show" prize, they'd have won it between them. All training went straight out the window. lol


WOOOO 1000 posts!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL go you on the 1000 posts hee hee 

yeah i know im terrible though i would be like oi my dogs are best so shuddup to the judges lol:lol2:


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

ino they are cute mini huskys but bite the bullet and get and propber big husky


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

browner93 said:


> ino they are cute mini huskys but bite the bullet and get and propber big husky


 
well said i totally agree :lol2:


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

If uv already got 3 big dogs then 1 more isnt really gonna make much o a diff go wi th husky u sed thats wat u really want :lol2:!Th advice i got yrs ago was goin from 1 up 2 2 dogs is a big decision but afta that its easy coz ur already doin all th stuff 4 2 n it isnt such a jump 2 3 or 4!Most i had at 1 time was 6 wen i went out wi a gamekeeper so some wer workin dogs!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

22 is alot of dogs :lol2:

i know you ment to 2 dogs but it does read 22 when reading it :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

nah she just writes in code. Typing _up to 2 dogs_ is too difficult so we have to try and work out what _up 2 2 dogs_ means.


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

Not being biased but a chunky husky:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ade said:


> Not being biased but a chunky husky:flrt:


well said and noooooooo so not being biased honest :lol2::whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> nah she just writes in code. Typing _up to 2 dogs_ is too difficult so we have to try and work out what _up 2 2 dogs_ means.


well i was kinda thinking that but i was being nice about it :lol2:

I know im not the best speller but what i type people seem to understand 

have to say i have struggled reading any of her posts i tend to give up and not bother reading :whistling2:


----------



## redreptile (Jan 27, 2005)

gwinni said:


> If uv already got 3 big dogs then 1 more isnt really gonna make much o a diff go wi th husky u sed thats wat u really want :lol2:!Th advice i got yrs ago was goin from 1 up 2 2 dogs is a big decision but afta that its easy coz ur already doin all th stuff 4 2 n it isnt such a jump 2 3 or 4!Most i had at 1 time was 6 wen i went out wi a gamekeeper so some wer workin dogs!


dont say thinks like that... i do not need more encouragment to get another lol i already have two girls (german shepppard x akita, and a malamute) and little boy would be nice :flrt:i have heard that a lovely male white german sheppard x malamute was in a rehoming centre near me .. **sighs**


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

redreptile said:


> dont say thinks like that... i do not need more encouragment to get another lol i already have two girls (german shepppard x akita, and a malamute) and little boy would be nice :flrt:i have heard that a lovely male white german sheppard x malamute was in a rehoming centre near me .. **sighs**


Go on do it you so know you want to :whistling2::lol2::flrt:


----------



## redreptile (Jan 27, 2005)

i was told as i typed that it went out the centre the same day  would of been a stunning x breed to see though, i love sheppards and malamutes :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah im sure it would have been awww thats such a shame though good that its gone to a home though :flrt:


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Sorry its just pure lazyness on my part and the fact that i text alot so its easier just TO write in text speak and alot quicker!If im writing a letter or something official even then i end up writing in text talk!I cant help it if the older generation finds it difficult TO understand text talk:lol2:!I could be dyslexic you dont know!:lol2:


----------



## Jess_Peter (Aug 18, 2007)

get a samoyed! i think there amazing!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

gwinni said:


> Sorry its just pure lazyness on my part and the fact that i text alot so its easier just TO write in text speak and alot quicker!If im writing a letter or something official even then i end up writing in text talk!I cant help it if the older generation finds it difficult TO understand text talk:lol2:!I could be dyslexic you dont know!:lol2:


LOL Oi i aint that old :lol2: it is a lil difficult to read though, i text alot too but dont tend to use slang as i know its difficult for people to read :lol2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

I've not heard of them before so I googled them, aren't they sweet looking little things. I wonder if you got enough of them, could they pull a rig :lol2:

Have you looked at the Norweigian Buhund? Very pretty, not sure what they are like generally but I knew on years ago and he was fab.


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Like i said its just lazyness i shall try and make more of an effort to spell stuff properly got tellin off from a pal about it earlier to!Im just so used to using slang all the time its sometimes difficult to get back into writing things properly :bash:!Glad you didnt take offence at age comment i just couldnt resist the urge to add it :lol2:!I had to do it!I doubt your that much older than me tbh!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

gwinni said:


> Like i said its just lazyness i shall try and make more of an effort to spell stuff properly got tellin off from a pal about it earlier to!Im just so used to using slang all the time its sometimes difficult to get back into writing things properly :bash:!Glad you didnt take offence at age comment i just couldnt resist the urge to add it :lol2:!I had to do it!I doubt your that much older than me tbh!


 
LOL thats no problem nah i dont take offence to funny comments :lol2:

It did make me laugh actually lol

though i have to say OMG im old im 30 in march :lol2:


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Thats not old!Im not really looking forward to my 30th i have to admit!Its bit scary i cant be 30 im still 17 in my head!28 this yr so got a couple of years to look forward to it yet!:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

gwinni said:


> Thats not old!Im not really looking forward to my 30th i have to admit!Its bit scary i cant be 30 im still 17 in my head!28 this yr so got a couple of years to look forward to it yet!:lol2:


LOL rub it in why dont ya :lol2:


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

get a staffy lol big dog in a little body:lol2:


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

Husky, definately.


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey, I got 100 posts:no1:


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx (Oct 29, 2007)

hi, if you decide on a klee kai i can put u in touch with a breeder.


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'd say husky  they're lovely. Although I do like the Klee Kais I think it would be easier to purchase a husky and you've got a lot of room out the back for four dogs


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

kerrie said:


> get a staffy lol big dog in a little body:lol2:


I'm bound to get slated for this, but I dont actually like staffies.

The only dogs I've ever really wanted are the sled dogs.


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

Rain said:


> I'm bound to get slated for this, but I dont actually like staffies.
> 
> The only dogs I've ever really wanted are the sled dogs.


Ive had both but prefer huskies might seem silly but they seem more conecting to you. But saying that i still loved my staffy.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

ade said:


> Ive had both but prefer huskies might seem silly but they seem more conecting to you. But saying that i still loved my staffy.


-=looks at your sig=-
got any info about your huskies for sale?


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

Rain said:


> -=looks at your sig=-
> got any info about your huskies for sale?


Do'nt want to hi jak the thread if anyone is intreasted pm me. But they are small and chunky.:lol2:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

ade said:


> Do'nt want to hi jak the thread if anyone is intreasted pm me. But they are small and chunky.:lol2:


You have a PM


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

Rain said:


> You have a PM


Sent back:whistling2:


----------



## charlene21122007 (Aug 12, 2009)

*akk*



ade said:


> Ive had both but prefer huskies might seem silly but they seem more conecting to you. But saying that i still loved my staffy.


hi ade my names charlene im after a akk could you help me?
thanks charlene


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

This is a very old thread, Charlene... Maybe send the members that said they know breeders PMs


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

lol, just found this had been revived.... had a husky for over a year now lol!


----------

